# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  How to make your dashboard look natural

## sovietchild

Here is a fake dashboard I made. As you can see both pictures almost look alike, don't they?

Here is a tip how to make your dashboard look natural.

1. Google.com search for any image you'd like. Could be anything from butterflies, flowers to nature.
2. Use https://www.colorcodepicker.com/ scroll down to "Dominant Color" and upload your picture.
3. Use the codes that they provide for you

for example:

R 58
G 60
B 61

Those are the codes that excel can read. You can use them to make your dashboard look natural.

----------


## AliGW

There is no attachment ...  :Wink: 

EDIT: There is now!

The tip is useful - thanks. However, the example is a dashboard that is, in my opinion, too dark for comfort with not quite enough contrast for easy legibility. It's important not to let form overtake function: the latter is more important ultimately than aesthetics.  :Smilie:

----------


## sovietchild

> There is no attachment ...



Fixed...........

----------


## AliGW

Yes, I know - I had already edited my post.  :Smilie:

----------


## sovietchild

@AliGW yes those colors are not the best choice but the point I was trying to make is someone can always use the colors of the nature.

----------


## FDibbins

I kind of like that scheme, nicely done  :Smilie:

----------


## AliGW

Yes, I know - second one appeals to me better. Good tutorial!

----------


## Luisftv

Hello sovietchild,

Can you provide the Excel file with your second color scheme please?

Thank you.

----------


## sovietchild

I can't find the file.

----------


## FDibbins

To attach a file to your post, 
click advanced (next to quick post), 
scroll down until you see "manage file", 
click that and select "add files" (top right corner). 
click "select files" find your file, click "open" click "upload" click 'done" bottom right. click "submit reply"

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. 
You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.

----------


## AliGW

I think Sovietchild has lost the workbook, which is rather a shame.

----------


## FDibbins

I can D/L the file in the 1st post, maybe try editing that 1 to suite?

----------


## Cisco-wells

thank you for you suggestions

----------


## michdk

Hi there,
i'm teaching myself via various online stuff to get&transofrm data and have begun dabling in building dashboards.

Would it be possible to get under the hood of your dash? 

Or can you/anyone recommend me self-studie/teaching stuff for creating great looking dashboards?

i know how to get measures into a single cell via cube function, i am training myself with charts as well and have also used trend mini charts alittle bit.
But i still have ways to go.. for instance i'm looking at yours and find myself thinking how do you fill up a cell according to it's value? I don't imagine that your value bars are charts?

so on and so forth  :Smilie:  

i'm all on my own when it comes to datamodelling, visualising etc.. i have no coworkers to guide me or spar with  :Smilie:  

Regards
Michael

----------


## FDibbins

> Hi there,
> i'm teaching myself via various online stuff to get&transofrm data and have begun dabling in building dashboards............





*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

We are happy to help, however whilst you feel your request is similar to this thread, experience has shown that things soon get confusing when answers refer to particular cells/ranges/sheets which are unique to your post and not relevant to the original. Please start a new thread - See Forum rule #4

If you are not familiar with how to start a new thread see the FAQ: How to start a new thread

----------


## sergey123

My God! Excellent colors. Thank you!

----------

